# Insurance Renewal - Who?



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm wondering who to try for insurance renewals? Hastings quoted me over £1000 and Aviva want 382.46 (Even thought it was about 312 with them last year).

Now, second question do I need legal services? I took breakdown too but if I take breakdown and legal cover off my Aviva quote it sends it down to £320.56. Would it be worth phoning them to try and haggle down again or are there any other good companies out there?


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got a cracking quote from Tesco mate. £266 fully comp, protected, legal cover, £100 excess, with cover to drive other cars with owners consent. Cheapest quote ive had in years.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I recommend you keep the legal cover, this will help recover your excess and help pursue any uninsured losses (hire charges, injury etc) you may suffer if you are involved in an accident that is not your fault.

Insurer wise I'd try LV and Admiral, LV were £400 for me and my wife on our 120d M Sport, both 27 with protected NCD.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I just wasn't sure what legal entailled exactly but I'll keep it. About to try Tesco just now.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony my dad was defiantly glad he had legal cover when a lady lost control of here 4x4 and wrote of his 407, injurying 2 of them in his car, including him. BTW dont know your domestic situation but if you dont have a woman in your life make sure you add one, even if its your GF/mum/sister etc, makes a big difference.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Try Bell.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tesco want 503.. looks like I'll stick with Aviva.. maybe phone them to try and get it down a notch!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

sky insurance were the cheapest for me and have got a very sensible excess on it. customer service was very good to.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Davemm said:


> sky insurance were the cheapest for me and have got a very sensible excess on it. customer service was very good to.


Thanks for the recommendation :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Tesco want 503.. looks like I'll stick with Aviva.. maybe phone them to try and get it down a notch!


Always deals on Quidco with Aviva. Worth looking at.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> I recommend you keep the legal cover, this will help recover your excess and help pursue any uninsured losses (hire charges, injury etc) you may suffer if you are involved in an accident that is not your fault.
> 
> Insurer wise I'd try LV and Admiral, LV were £400 for me and my wife on our 120d M Sport, both 27 with protected NCD.


I'd recommend that you keep you Legal Cover however, I personally would avoid Admiral like the plague. I speak from bitter experience. :devil:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> I recommend you keep the legal cover, this will help recover your excess and help pursue any uninsured losses (hire charges, injury etc) you may suffer if you are involved in an accident that is not your fault.
> 
> Insurer wise I'd try LV and Admiral, LV were £400 for me and my wife on our 120d M Sport, both 27 with protected NCD.


I'd recommend that you keep you Legal Cover however, I personally would avoid Admiral like the plague. I speak from bitter experience. :devil:


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

Should try the Post Office. I managed to get cheaper through them with the same insurer. They get a bigger discount.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I'd recommend that you keep you Legal Cover however, I personally would avoid Admiral like the plague. I speak from bitter experience. :devil:


Really? There call centre was never the best but they dealt with my theft claim very well TBH, and I am fussy as I am an insurance broker.


----------

